# *FLATS17* by Pelican Custom Flats Boats



## ethan.weber

very nice. have you designed a poling platform for it yet? how about draft numbers?


----------



## carolinatide

bumble bee?


----------



## tguasjr

Whats the pricing going to be?


----------



## kdhs10

> Questions?


Can I have one? ;D


----------



## floridanative1028

> Questions?


Yeah who the hell ruined that badass skiff with those UGLY cushions?


----------



## Pelican

Don't get me started on the cushions. They are killing me too. The boat is $29,900 as you see it. 6" Draft (+/-)... It is the same poling platform as our Fly17.


----------



## anytide

looks good
[smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## paint it black

What's with the ashy underside of the hatches? 
Hull looks great. Cushions are an eyesore. 
What's it weigh? Looks like a lot of power for a 6" boat... 
At least for a boat to be poled comfortably in water less than a foot deep...

Very clean looking work.


----------



## Pelican

> What's with the ashy underside of the hatches?
> Hull looks great. Cushions are an eyesore.
> What's it weigh? Looks like a lot of power for a 6" boat...
> At least for a boat to be poled comfortably in water less than a foot deep...
> 
> Very clean looking work.


It was morning dew on the underside of the hatches. Agreed on the cushions, but they kind of grow on you. Weighs anywhere from 600 to 700 lbs. This boat poles excellent due to our two aggressive keel and polling strakes underneath the hull. Anybody want to test ride it in the Tampa/St. Pete area this weekend?


----------



## Pelican

There. No more cushion comments.


----------



## skinnywater3

Sub 6" with a 90... Impressive


----------



## Pelican




----------



## Pelican

Sweet shot before the platform went on...









Okay, Here is the new poling platform and rod holders for the console.  The platform has some love from our Waterjet Machine.  Love it OR Hate it?  It is going to be one or the other.  (PS- cushions will be changed to all black soon to relieve the sores from all of your eyes).


----------



## jladdsmith

That's a really sweet looking boat, but I think you should reconsider the black cushions. HOT.


----------



## Pelican

Have you had any experience with Black Sunbrella? From my experience, it does not get any hotter than white vinyl (standard for all boats).


----------

